# DSOL - Next 3 Months June-July-August



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Anyone not going forward to the next quarter please let us know on this thread ASAP.

We have a few more places available for anyone wishing to join.

The cost will be £55.00 including postage

Once you pay we will send you an invite to join the Group which you must accept to gain access to the Group postings.

This is for the period June-July-August.

Anyone who has experienced a Roaster, we have not yet used, who roasts darker beans please let us know & we will investigate further.

Addresses to coffeechap - payment to me at the same bank account as previous. Details are on the Group postings but if new or misplaced the details PM me & I will come back to you.

,


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Payment made, Ron I would like to suggest trying Roberts again and also maybe Exchange Coffee based in Blackburn, but with Exchange you would probably have to specify not their high roast or their French roast as having seen those they are almost charcoal, what they call an espresso roast is nice and dark.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i ask what you get for the £55 please Ron?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

three kilos of selected beans delivered to your door, 1kg per month


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

3 x 1 kilo of beans from whatever roaster including p & p


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks

13 char


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid

Looking forward to another 3 months of beans


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the cut off date for payments?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Would like to think we have all payments in by 21st.May. This enables us to finalize with the June Roaster

Anyone who wants to participate & may find that date difficult please PM me to discuss.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Paid mine earlier


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

You could try Monsoon Estates. I've just opened a PNG Sigri (I asked for the darker roast and it's darkish, similar level of roast to the Dusty Ape) and Old Brown Java (seriously dark and oily, even darker than the Coffee Compass Jampit Hit). They seem friendly too, so I'm sure you could discuss your needs with them.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

...noted we'll add them to the list. Thanks


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

gcogger said:


> You could try Monsoon Estates. I've just opened a PNG Sigri (I asked for the darker roast and it's darkish, similar level of roast to the Dusty Ape) and Old Brown Java (seriously dark and oily, even darker than the Coffee Compass Jampit Hit). They seem friendly too, so I'm sure you could discuss your needs with them.


You beat me to it, I was going to suggest them as well


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still in and have just paid


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Am I able to join just for one cycle? Also, what is the resting time likely to be between receipt of the beans and being able to use them? TiA


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes - no problem you can join for 1 x 3 month session at £55.

The rest period for each of the Beans will vary.

We always ask the Roaster for their suggestion & publish his reply.

Sometimes it arrives ready for use other deliveries require circa 10 days.

PM me if you need our banking details & send your address to 'coffeechap'


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Payment made, bought some Coffee Compass Monsoon Malabar Hit to tide me over until the Small Batch stuff turns up! Just wanted to take this opportunity to thank both Ron and CC for organising this, it's brought roasters that I've never heard of to my attention which is great!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

ronsil said:


> Yes - no problem you can join for 1 x 3 month session at £55.
> 
> The rest period for each of the Beans will vary.
> 
> ...


After all that I am going to skip this quarter after all. It looks like I may well be away for a chunk of it so I will continue with my home-roasting. I was just curious to try some different beans in the L1. I've got two packs of Reiss' Rwandan which will be ready in another week I think!

David


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

OK - Just a couple more due to pay. You know who you are because I've PMd you.

Now we have some vacant spots & have room for some more members.

Cost is £55 including postage for 3 months which gives you 4 x 250 grams delivered together during the first two weeks of each month.

We (coffeechap & me with other members making suggestions) search out Roasters who do or will do a special medium to dark roast. Very often there is a chance to try out something roasted especially for us. You are invited to supply feedback & the roasters take a lot of interest in your thoughts.

Post on here if you are interested & I will PM you with payment details etc. There is no obligation to continue beyond the initial quarter.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

DavidBondy said:


> After all that I am going to skip this quarter after all. It looks like I may well be away for a chunk of it so I will continue with my home-roasting. I was just curious to try some different beans in the L1. I've got two packs of Reiss' Rwandan which will be ready in another week I think!
> 
> David


You want to hang onto those David! The Londinium roastery is now shut, pending re-location and he says it will be several weeks before he is open again!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Can we try something from monsoon estates? Do any dsol members have a relationship there?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can we try something from monsoon estates? Do any dsol members have a relationship there?


I can't duck this one considering they have a stall at the market in town!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ronsil said:


> OK - Just a couple more due to pay. You know who you are because I've PMd you.
> 
> Now we have some vacant spots & have room for some more members.
> 
> ...


I'm in for another Quarter. Have just paid.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Can we try something from monsoon estates? Do any dsol members have a relationship there?


We will add them to the list for the next period

Many thanks


----------

